# Meyer 8’ Plow



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Meyer 8’ Plow with Wings and deflector! Took off to sell truck. Works perfectly. New style, MD2, Plus frame came off of Dodge, fits 2002-2012- 2500,3500. E57H taller pump. Needs to go. 1700 dollars or serious offer.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Where in Ohio


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

North Columbus


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

614-736-9191


----------

